# Custom Webstart



## sch03 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte Webstart gerne etwas "anpassen". Z. B. soll der aktuelle Fortschritt beim Starten usw. gerade auf der Webseite angezeigt werden. Nun, ist das irgendwie möglich direkt mit Webstart? Ich stelle mir dann das Ganze ungefähr so vor, wie es bei wuala (Wuala - The social online storage) realisiert ist. Ich blicke nicht ganz durch, wie das bei wuala gemacht ist, aber es schaut so aus, als ob es irgendwie über ein Applet laufen würde. Gibt es da evt. schon fertige Lösungen?

Vielen Dank, 
Gruss sch03


----------



## tuxedo (15. Mai 2009)

Das ist wirklich "cool" gemacht. *neidisch bin* 
Bin aber auch noch nicht durchgestiegen wie die das machen ...



- Alex


----------



## sch03 (15. Mai 2009)

Ich habe noch etwas weiter gesucht: Die Lösung von wuala ist OpenSource und hier zu finden: SourceForge.net: Wuala Webstart

Leider hat es überhaupt keine Dokumentation dazu und ist so praktisch nicht brauchbar, oder sieht jemand von euch, wie das Ganze zu benutzen ist?


----------



## tuxedo (15. Mai 2009)

In der Readme im SVN steht:



> If you are interested in running this, please let me know.
> I didn't have the time to write any documentation or examples yet, but will do so as soon as someone needs it.
> 
> Luzius
> luzius [at] wua.la


----------



## tuxedo (15. Mai 2009)

Hab mich mal n bisschen durch den Source geklickt.

Per Webstart wird scheinbar nur ein minimaler "Downloadclient" runtergeladen und gestartet. Dieser kommuniziert dann mit dem Downloadserver und lädt die benötigten Files runter und startet dann. 

Wie das jetzt allerdings mit der Downloadanzeige auf der Webseite klappt hab ich nicht nicht verstanden.

- Alex

[update]

Ich glaub ich habs durchschaut:

1) Die starten ein Applet auf der Webseite. 
2) Dieses Applet startet einen "Prozess", welcher dann den Downloader irgendwie runterlädt oder startet
3) Der Downloader lädt die Anwendung runter und startet sie

Mir ist nur noch nicht ganz klar wie das Applet sich so starten kann dass man's als Applet nicht erkennt (normalerweise kommt doch bei Applets vorher diese organgene Animation (zumindest bei Java6?). Und mir ist noch nicht klar wie dieses Applet die Anwendung runterlädt. Darf ein Applet überhaupt runterladen und auf die Platte speichern und das dann sogar noch ausführen? Das wäre ja Sicherheitstechnisch ziemlich fatal ... Ein Click im Browser und ich könnte "unbemerkt" ein "böses" Programm beim Webseitenebsucher starten das Informationen sammelt oder Schaden anrichtet ...

Von eigentlichen "Java Webstart" mit einer JNLP File hab ich nix gefunden... ???:L

- Alex

[update2]

Bzgl. dem Applet:

Das ist ein "unsichtbares" applet, was via JS Callback mit der Webseite kommunizietrt und den Downloadprozess anzeigt. Drauf gekommen bin ich damit:

How to register a JavaScript callback in a Java Applet? - Stack Overflow

... und einem Stacktrace der entstand, weil ich in einem restriktiven Firmennetz bin, und aus dem Callback-Aufrufe zu entnehmen waren...

D.h. man startet durch klicken auf den START knopf das Applet "unsichtbar" und verhindert damit auch die Java-Applet-Ladeanimation. Alles weitere macht dann das Applet.

- Alex


----------



## sch03 (16. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank! Ich habe mir mal die ganze Source geladen, aber das Ganze ist etwas komplex und ohne jegliche Kommentare...
Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich den Autor kontaktieren kann, oder evt. selbst etwas kleines mit so einem unsichtbaren Applet probieren. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das möglich ist.


----------

